# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Can female Black Rat Snakes musk?

## MelissaFlipski

We had the *pleasure* of being musked the first two days by the black rat snake I am trying to rehab.  I saw his hemipenes coming out of his anal vent while he was musking.  It was very educational.   :Smile: 

So my question is, can FEMALE snakes musk?  Or is that the role of the male?  Can all species of snakes musk?  Or only certain family, genus, or species?

----------


## frankykeno

Well if it helps I've been musked by a female ball python and gawd it stunk!  I've also been musked by a tiny female milksnake and again....gawd it stunk!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The pleasure of owning colubrids  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The good thing in that in most cases they grow out of it, all of mine have (thanks good)

I have been musk by a male Ball Python, not pleasant!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Thanks for the testimonials.  I love learning something new about snakes everyday!!

Just to be sure... Are you sure they weren't farts?  Did the stink last longer than a few minutes?

----------


## Kagez28

i have a texas rat snake that thinks she's a rattle snake.

if i surprise her or disturb her when she's in shed she rattles her tail against her container.  it's actually pretty fun to watch, until she tries to bite your face off  :Smile: .

----------


## Hardwikk

I don't think the gender matters. When I held Callisto for the first time she musked a little bit on the cage, so I'm pretty sure all Colubrids of any gender can musk (but Hoggers think it's overrated so they hiss instead  :ROFL: ).

----------


## Perry

> i have a texas rat snake that thinks she's a rattle snake.
> 
> if i surprise her or disturb her when she's in shed she rattles her tail against her container.  it's actually pretty fun to watch, until she tries to bite your face off .


I have pair of blue beauty that do that sometimes, as well as musking.

----------


## frankykeno

> Thanks for the testimonials.  I love learning something new about snakes everyday!!
> 
> Just to be sure... Are you sure they weren't farts?  Did the stink last longer than a few minutes?


Nope because this nasty stuff ooozed out a bit, not feces and not a lot of it but it was like concentrated STANK!  I have a pretty strong stomach having changed my fair share of nasty diapers from my kids but that smell...just YEWWWW!  Took forever to scrub it off my hands!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> i have a texas rat snake that thinks she's a rattle snake.
> 
> if i surprise her or disturb her when she's in shed she rattles her tail against her container.  it's actually pretty fun to watch, until she tries to bite your face off .


Yes, two of the times I went to get the black rat snake out (the first week, but not since), he did the tail vibration show.  It was before we switched his substrate from the shredded Aspen to a clean towel or flannel sheet.  Boy was it cool to see, and surprisingly loud.  I'm glad he hasn't musked again.  That stuff is nasty!!

----------

